# لغة الورود موضوع جامد موت



## ramyghobrial (18 يناير 2007)

الورد البلدي : 





​ 
محبة الورد الأ حمر واثقة من نفسها , مقبلة على الحياة , لا تهتم بآراء الآخرين , 
لذا فلا يؤذيها النقد , ُمحبة للكلمات الرقيقة , لكنها تفضل الفعل المعبر عن صدق 
المشاعر , تعبر عن مشاعرها بصدق دون خوف أو خجل..​ 

زهرة الخزامى..
Lavender..










عرفت زهرة الخزامى بزهرة الصخور والحدائق..
وقد كانت النساء يرمين أثوابهن عليها لتتشرب رحيقها.. وذلك قبل زمن من اختراع العطور الصناعية..​ 
وقد اعتادت النساء على وضع زهرة الخزامى في أيديهن عند الولادة..
اعتقاداً منهن بأن فرك هذه الزهور أثناء الوضع يعطيهن القوة والشجاعة..​ 
زهرة الخزامى تحمل تناقضات عديدة في لغتها..
فبينما هي تعني الورع إلا أنها تعني أيضاً الإرتياب..
وبينما هي تدل على عدم الثقة إلا أنها تعني المحافظة على العفة..​ 
وهذه الزهرة ترتبط بالخرافات الشعبية..
ذلك أن بعض الشعوب تعتقد أن من يتنشقها يمكنه أن يرى الأشباح!!
موطنها الأصلي في دول البحر الأبيض المتوسط..
وهي دائمة الاخضرار.. ذات رائحة نفاذة واسمها مشتق من اللغة اللاتينية والذي يعني الاغتسال..​ 
عرفت هذه الزهرة منذ آلاف السنين..
ويعود اكتشافها إلى الإغريق القدامى..​ 
أما الرومان فهم المسؤولون عن انتشارها في أوروبا..​ 
في الحروب استعملت الخزامى كمطهر للجروح ولتخفيف الالم.. كما أنها مقاومة للالتهاب..​ 
الخزامى زهرة محببة في منتصف الصيف..
إذا ما قدمت إليك باقة منها وقبل أن تضعيها في الأدراج وخزائن الثياب..
تأكدي أن من يقدمها لك إنما يقول: «أنت امرأة رقيقة، مرهفة الحس»..​ 
أخيراً..
إن زهرة الخزامى تعني الدقة على الرغم من كل معاني الارتياب.. والرفض وعدم الثقة التي تلصق بها..​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
زهرة الربيع..
Daisy..​ 





هي الزهرة الذهبية التي تبشر بالربيع..
وسميت عين الشمس اشتقاقا من التعبير اللاتيني Daes Eace..
لأنها تتفتح مع النهار وتغلق بتلاتها في الليل..​ 
هي رمز الطفولة والبراءة..
ويقال أن أصل هذه الزهرة البرية مستمد من حوريات الغابات..
وحسب الأسطورة الرومانية،، فإن ملك الغابة غضب من حبيبته عندما راقصت ملكا غيره..
وتفاديا لموقفها الحرج حولت نفسها إلى زهرة الربيع «ديزي»..
لذلك ترتبط هذه الزهرة بالتواضع والبساطة..​ 
وكثيراً ما تلجأ الفتيات إلى استشارة هذه الزهرة لمعرفة المستقبل مع فارس الأحلام..
وذلك بسحب أوراق التويج واحدة وراء الأخرى مرددة يحبني.. لا يحبني.. يحبني.. لا يحبني.. الخ..
وطبعاً الورقة الأخيرة هي التي تعلن توقع النتيجة وتعلن النهاية الافتراضية..​ 
كما تلجأ بعض الصبايا إلى قطف باقة من زهرة الربيع والعينان ومغمضتان..
وبعد فتحهما تعد الأزهار المتفتحة ويكون عددها مساويا لعدد السنوات المتبقية لها لكي تتزوج..​ 
هذه الزهرة هي المفضلة عند الشعراء..
وهي زهرة مريم المجدلية.. وكانت تدعى بزهرة البراءة..
وتقول أسطورة قديمة أن هذه الزهرة جاءت من أرواح الأطفال الذين ماتوا خلال الولادة ولرفع معنويات أهاليهم..
فقد نثر الله هذه الزهرة فوق كامل الكرة الأرضية لتطال الإنسان أينما كان..​ 
وهي ظلت لذلك ترمز للبراءة..
ولا يزال الأولاد إلى الآن يصنعون منها عقوداً يضعونها في أعناقهم أو يزينون بها قبعاتهم..​ 
في القرون الوسطى كان الناس يعتقدون أن الربيع لن يأتي حتى يدوس كل شخص 12 زهرة ديزي..
أما معاني هذه الزهرة فهي: البراءة، النقاء، الاخلاص، الابتهاج والبساطة..​ 
الزهرة البرية تقول لك: «سأفكر في الأمر»..
الزهرة البيضا: نقاء وبراءة، حب وفي «لن أتكلم عن حبنا»..
الزهرة الواحدة: «سأفكر بك»..
الزهرة الحمراء: «جمال لا تعرفينه»..
__________________​ 
*زهرة النعمان.. البيلسان..*
*Elder..*
*



*
*Close-up View of American elder *
*ارتبطت زهرة البيلسان بالسحر والموت..*
*وهناك من صدق بأن رائحة هذه الزهرة تسبب المرض..*
*ولهذه الزهرة أساطير عديدة لدى مختلف الشعوب..*​ 
*في الدانمارك يعتقد كثيرون أن من يقطع شجرة البيلسان لصناعة المفروشات يتعرض للعنة الجن..*
*وأن من يقف تحتها في ليلة في منتصف الصيف سيرى ملك الجن..*​ 
*يعتقد الروس أيضاً أن شجرة البيلسان تبعد الأرواح الشريرة..*​ 
*أما البوهاميون فيلجأون لهذه الزهرة للتخلص من الحرارة..*​ 
*الصقليون يؤمنون أن أغصانها تقتل الثعابين وتبعد اللصوص..*​ 
*الصربيون يستعملون عصا من البيلسان في أعراسهم لجلب الحظ السعيد..*​ 
*في إنجلترا يعتبر كثيرون أن الصواعق لا تصيب شجرة البيلسان..*
*لكنهم اعتقدوا قديما أن وضع الأطفال في أسرة مصنوعة من خشب البيلسان سيمنعهم من النوم لانه قد تقرصهم جنية أو قد يقعون من السرير..*
*كما يعتقدون أن حرق خشبها في المنزل يجلب الشيطان إلى البيت..*​ 
*في بفاريا كانوا يعالجون ارتفاع الحرارة بغرس غصن من هذه الشجرة في الأرض وتنتقل الحرارة لكل من يرفع الغصن من مكانه..*​ 
*وقد استعملها قدامى المصريين على شكل أدوية علاجية..*​ 
*عموما ترتبط هذه الزهرة بالسحر والساحرات اللاتي يتخفين على شكل شجرة بيلسان..*​ 
*في القرن السابع عشر كان الاعتقاد أن وضع خشب البيلسان على النوافذ والأبواب يمنع دخول العفاريت إلى المنزل..*​ 
*شجرة البيلسان اسم شاعري ورد في العديد من القصائد العربية..*
*لكن الأسطورة تظلمها ومن النادر أن يقدم أحدهم من أزهار هذه الشجرة..*
*لذلك فهي لا تقول لك شيئا..*​ 
*---------------------------------------------*
*الناردين..*
*زهرة الوداعة والهدوء والاسترخاء..*​

*موطن هذه الزهرة أوروبا..*
*وهي تنمو في الغابات الرطبة وعلى جوانب الطرقات وضفاف الأنهر..*
*وكانت تعرف في القرون الوسطى بقدرتها على معالجة كل الأمراض ذلك أن اسمها مشتق من كلمة valere..*
*التي تعني باللغة اللاتينية «كن معافى»..*
*وكان يعرفها جامعو الأعشاب باسم «ذنب طائر أبيض» وذلك نسبة إلى رأسها الأبيض المنبسط..*
*ويقال أنها ذكرت في العهد القديم حيث استعملت على شكل مرهم..*​ 
*بالرغم من أن رائحة هذه الزهرة ليست محببة إلا انها سميت في القرن التاسع عشر بـ «الفاليوم» نظرا لتأثيرها المريح على الجسم..*​ 
*كانت جذورها تطحن وتوضع في أكياس صغيرة لتحمي حاملها من الصواعق التي تضرب البيوت..*
*كما أنها كانت تنثر على الارض عندما يتجادل الشباب والرجال لترطيب الأجواء بينهم..*
*أما النساء فكن يضعنها في وسادات تسمى «وسادات الحب» ويعلقنها على الأبواب لتمنع دخول الشيطان..*
*وهي لذلك كانت تثير مشاعر الحب عند الناس..*​ 
*يقال إن الخيول تحب هذه الزهرة.. كذلك الجرذان والفئران..*
*أما الغجر فقد استعملوا زيت زهرة الناردين مع بذور اليانسون لإبعاد أو تهدئة الكلاب الشريرة..*​ 
*تستعمل جذورها التي تكسوها الشعيرات للمعالجة الطبية كمهدئ..*
*ذلك أن كوبا من منقوع الناردين يريح من الضغط النفسي ويساعد على النوم..*​ 
*تعني هذه الزهرة في لغة الورد «مراعاة الآخرين» والوداعة..*
*أما الناردين اليوناني فيعني «النشوة»..*
*الناردين الأحمر يدل على الاستعداد وحسم مسائل الآخرين..*
*إذا قدمت لك باقة من الناردين فإن مقدمها يقول: «إنك مدركة لتواضعي.. لا أطمح بأقل من الزواج منك!»..*
*----------------------------------------------------*
*الزعفران..*
*Crocus Saffron..*
*



*​ 
*تقول الاسطورة أن كروكوس كان راعيا شابا يتمتع بروح نبيلة..*
*وقد وقع في حب حورية اسمها سميكلاكس..*
*وقد تأثرت عناصر الطبيعة بعمق حبه، فما كان منها إلا أن حولته إلى زهرة تظل تتوالد..*​ 
*وترتبط أسطورة كروكوس بيوم العشاق (فالنتين)..*
*فقد كان فالنتين طبيبا يعالج بالأدوية الطبيعية..*
*وهذا كان ممنوعا في أيام حكم الملك كلوديوس الثاني.. فألقى القبض عليه وأعدمه..*​ 
*وقد كان لسجانه ابنة عمياء وهي إحدى مرضى فالنتين..*​ 
*قبل إعدامه سلم فالنتين والدها ورقة وضع فيها بعضا من الكروكوس الأصفر..*
*والتي كانت مصدر أدويته..*
*وعندما فتحت الصبية الورقة استعادت نظرها في الحال..*
*وكانت السبب زهرة الكروكوس الصفراء التي بدت كالشمس في بريقها وعلى الورقة كانت فقط هذه الكلمات: «من فالنتين»..*​ 
*وتلك كانت آخر رسالة للطبيب وأول أعجوبة لفالنتين وذلك في 14 فبراير (شباط) عام 270..*​ 
*وقد أدخل العرب الزعفران إلى إسبانيا وقد استعملوه للتخدير الطبي..*​ 
*وفي عصر النهضة كانت البندقية أهم مركز لتجارة الزعفران الذي كان يساوي وزنه ذهبا..*​ 
*في الهند وتحديدا في وادي كشمير زرع الزعفران لأول مرة..*
*وقد استعملت الزهرة لصباغ الأقمشة باللون الذهبي..*
*وبعد وفاة بوذا جعل الرهبان لون الزعفران اللون الرسمي لثيابهم..*​ 
*وللزعفران معان عديدة..*
*فهو يعني الابتسام والابتهاج ويدل على سعادة شابة لا تهرم..*
*وإذا أردت استعمال لغة الورد في المخاطبة..*
*فما عليك إلا تقديم باقة من الزعفران لزوجك وأنت بذلك تقولين له «لا تسئ المعاملة، الدخول خطر، أو انتبه ممنوع الدخول»..*​ 
*والزعفران رسالة جيدة يمكن أن تبعثي بها إلى من تريدين الشكوى إليه «أيامي الجميلة غدت من الماضي»..*
*-------------------------------------------*
*الألوة.. الصبار..*
*Aloe..*
*



*​ 
*من اسمائها زنبق الصحراء، العشبة الطبية، عشبة الحروق، عشبة الاسعاف الاولي، العشبة العجائبية، ورقة الكينين لمعالجة الملاريا..*​ 
*يقال أن منشأ هذه النبتة كان في أفريقيا واسمها مشتق من معنى المرارة في اللغة العربية «علوه» وهو طعم السائل المر المستخرج من أوراقها..*​ 
*وفي البلاد اللاتينية تعتبر من أكثر الاعشاب المعالجة..*
*لكن وفقا للسجلات التاريخية القديمة ظهرت هذه النبتة أول ما ظهرت في مصر والدول العربية والهند..*​ 
*كان أول من أرخها سكان الفرات في عام 1750 قبل الميلاد..*
*وبعد ذلك الفراعنة في عام 550 قبل الميلاد ثم اليونانيون..*​ 
*وقد استعملتها هذه الشعوب لمعظم الحالات من الامساك إلى الجروح البسيطة والحروق..*
*فالفراعنة استعملوها في معالجة الحروق والالتهابات والطفيليات..*​ 
*وقد قدر المصريون القدماء هذه النبتة واعتبروها نبتة طبية مقدسة حتى أن كليوباترا ونفرتيتي وسائر الملكات استعملن عصير الألوة للحفاظ على بشرتهن من حروق الشمس..*​ 
*أما الآشوريون القدماء فقد استعملوها كشراب..*
*وكان اليونان قد عرفوا أهميتها باكراً..*
*فقد أقنع أرسطو الاسكندر الكبير باحتلال جزيرة سوكروتو للحصول على كميات كبيرة من الألوة كعلاج للجنود المحاربين..*​ 
*وقالوا إن من صفات هذه العشبة القوة والحظ والحماية..*
*وأن زراعتها في حديقة المنزل تحمي ساكنيه من الأرواح الشريرة وتحافظ على مقتنيات البيت من الحوادث، وتجلب الحظ السعيد..*​ 
*اعتبرها الفيلسوف العربي الكِنْدِي نبتة فعالة لمعالجة الالتهابات وذلك منذ حوالي 1100 عام وخصوصا التهابات العين والمعدة، وهي دواء فعال للقلق والحزن..*​ 
*تتألف هذه النبتة من %96 من الماء..*
*وعند أكلها تساعد على عملية الهضم وتنشط الدورة الدموية وعمل الكليتين والكبد والجهاز البولي، كما انها تحافظ على ليونة الجلد وطراوته وتمنع الحك نتيجة لسع الحشرات..*​ 
*تحتوي أوراقها على سائل يستعمل للحفاظ على البشرة في المستحضرات الحديثة، إضافة إلى استعمالها في صابون الاستحمام وشامبو الشعر وغيره..*​ 
*ولكن بالرغم من كل فوائدها الطبية والتجميلية..*
*إلا أنها في لغة الأزهار تدل على الحزن والرفض والخرافة والمرارة والأسى..*
*لكن البعض يحاول إنصافها فيعطيها معاني سامية كالحكمة والاستقامة..*
*---------------------------------------------------*​ 
*الأوركيد..*
*أو السحلبية Orchid*
*



*​ 
*هي زهرة الفخامة،،*
*وتقول لك: «سأجعل الحياة جميلة من أجلك»..*​ 
*لكن الأساطير تربطها بجنس المولود،،*
*فقد كانت نساء الإغريق يعتقدن أن هذه الزهرة تسيطر على جنس المواليد..*
*فإذا أكل الزوج من جذور الأوركيد سيكون المولود ذكراً..*
*أما إذا أكلت الأم كمية كبيرة منها فستكون المولودة أنثى..*​ 
*تحمل زهرة الأوركيد بشكل عام رسائل الحب والحكمة والتفكير..*​ 
*في الصين، ترمز إلى النقاء وإلى تعدد الأطفال..*​ 
*في ماليزيا، يعتقد بأن هذه الزهرة تطرد الأرواح الشريرة، التي تستدعي البشر إلى العالم السفلي..*​ 
*وفي الشرق عموماً، ترمز الأوركيد إلى الرفاهية والخصب..*​ 
*تستخرج من هذه الزهرة الفانيليا..*​ 
*ويقال إن شعب الأزتيك (قبائل من الهنود الحمر)، كانوا أقوياء نتيجة مشروبهم السحري..*
*ولم يكن هذا المشروب إلا الفانيليا المستخرجة من الأوركيد إضافة إلى الكاكاو..*​ 
*يطلق على زهرة الأوركيد اسم «أصابع السيدات» أو «ضفائر النساء»..*​ 
*ذلك بحسب أنواع بتلاتها التي تصل إلى حوالي خمسة وعشرين ألف نوع..*​ 
*ولكل نوع من ألوان الأوركيد معنى ولغة خاصة:*​ 
*فاللون الوردي يدل على عاطفة نقية..*
*واللون الأبيض يدل على جمال ناضج..*
*اللون الأبيض الزهري «حبنا نادر وجميل»..*
*اللون الأبيض المصفر «إني دائم التفكير بك»..*
*وفي عيد الأم..*
*تكون زهرة الأوركيد هي المفضلة لأنها تقول: «يطول عمرك يا أمي»..*
*كذلك في الأعراس..*
*فباقة العروس إذا ما تكونت من زهور الأوركيد،، فإن ذلك يدل على الخصب والحياة السعيدة..*​ 
*إنها من أكثر الزهور أناقة وشهرة، وقد أعلنت في عام 1981 الزهرة الوطنية لسانغافورا..*​ 
*--------------------------------------------------*
*زهرة الأقحوان..*​

*هي زهرة السعادة..*
*ونسميها بلغتنا الأقحوان..*
*البعض يقول: انها الزهرة الذهبية بالرغم من ألوانها العديدة..*
*وهي ترمز إلى التفاؤل والابتهاج..*
*ولكل لون من ألوانها لغة خاصة..*​ 
*فإذا كانت حمراء فهي تعني إنك «صديقة رائعة»..*
*وإذا كانت بيضاء فهي تعني الحقيقة وتقول: «إني أثق بك»..*
*أما إذا كانت صفراء فهي تدل على حب خفيف «أعطيت قلبي لامرأة أخرى»..*​ 
*بشكل عام هذه الزهرة تقول: «بالرغم من أني أقدر صداقتك إلا أني لا أستطيع أن أكون حبيبك»..*​ 
*زهرة الأقحوان هي رمز مواليد برجي العذراء والجدي،،*
*يقال إن كونفوشيوس تحدث عن هذه الزهرة منذ خمسمائة سنة قبل الميلاد..*​ 
*وهي أيضاً زهرة الشرق،، *
*ذلك أن الشرقيين كانوا يعتقدون أن هذه الزهرة تجلب السعادة للبيت إذا ما زرعت في حديقته أو قطفت ووضعت بداخله..*​ 
*في اليابان اتخذت هذه الزهرة رمزا للامبراطورية اليابانية لمدة عشر سنوات..*
*حيث صنعت من الذهب الخالص..*
*وشرف كبير للياباني أن يحتفظ بها وسط زهوره..*​ 
*في الصين تؤكل بتلاتها بعد تحضيرها كسلطة ويقال أن فوائدها محاربة الشيخوخة..*
*إضافة إلى تحضيرها كشاي لمعالجة آلام الرأس والإحباط..*​ 
*وإذا كانت هذه الزهرة رمزا للبهجة والمرح فإنها في مالطا وإيطاليا على العكس..*
*فهي تدل على فأل سيئ لأنها ترتبط بدفن الموتى..*​ 
*الأقحوان زهرة شهر نوفمبر (تشرين الثاني) عالميا..*
*إلا انه في الصين يحتفل بها في شهر اكتوبر (تشرين الأول)..*
*وفي اليابان هي زهرة شهر سبتمبر (أيلول)..*​ 
*باختصار..*
*إذا ما قدمت إليك هذه الزهرة فهي تقول: «حان وقت السعادة والمرح»..*​ 
*------------------------------------------------------*​ 
*البنفسج..*
*Violet..*
*



*​ 
*تسمى زهرة التواضع..*
*لأنها تخفي أزهارها بين أوراقها التي هي على شكل قلب..*
*إنها تشير إلى السيدة المتواضعة.*​ 
*تروي أسطورة إنجليزية إن ملك الثلج شعر بالوحدة في قصره الجليدي حيث كل شيء صامت وجامد..*
*فبعث جنوده للبحث عن فتاة جميلة تدخل الدفء والسعادة إلى قلبه.. *
*وجد الجنود فتاة خجولة اسمها فيوليت (بنفسج)،،*
*أحضروها له فوقع في حبها فوراً،، وتحول بفعل تأثيرها من رجل قاسي القلب، وقور، وعبوس إلى رجل دافء ولطيف..*
*وقد رجته فيوليت مرة للذهاب لزيارة أهلها،، فسمح لها أن تقوم بهذه الزيارة في الربيع شرط أن تكون على شكل زهرة،، ثم تعود إليه في الشتاء..*
*ولهذا فإن زهرة البنفسج هي زهرة شهر شباط..*​ 
*وهي تمثل النقاء، والرزانة عموماً ولكل لون من ألوانها لغة خاصة..*​ 
*فالبنفسج الأزرق معناه يدل على الإستمرارية وهو يقول «سأكون صادقاً دائماً»..*
*البنفسج الأبيض يدل على التواضع والرغبة «أعطني فرصة للسعادة»..*
*البنفسج الزهري يقول لك «أنت شغلت أفكاري» وهي رمز البساطة..*
*البنفسج الأصفر تواضع جدير بالإحترام، سعادة ريفية «أنت أول فاتنة لقلب»..*​ 
*بإختصار..*
*البنفسج رمز النقاء، وهو يقول «بادلتك الحب بالوفاء»..*​ 
*كان نابليون مخلصاً لهذه الزهرة التي تزينت بها جوزفين في عرسهما،،*
*وكان يقدم لها باقة من البنفسج في عيد زواجهما،، حتى أنه في عام 1814 وقبل رحيله إلى المنفى طلب أن يزور قبر جوزفين،، وهناك قطف من هذه الزهرة،، ووجدت في قلادة حول عنقه يوم وفاته،، وقد اختار أتباعه من بعده هذه الزهرة شعاراً لهم،، وقد سميّ نابليون بوالد البنفسج Le Pere Violet..*
*زهرة البنفسج ترمز للحب الصامت المتأجج وتخاطب المرأة الخجولة..*​ 
*---------------------------------------------------*​ 
*زهرة النجمة..*
*Aster..*​ 
*



*​ 
*تقول الأسطورة إن إستيريا ملكة الفضاء أخذت تبكي عندما نظرت إلى الأرض ولم تجد فيها نجوماً..*
*فنبتت زهرة النجمة في المكان الذي سقطت فيه دموعها..*
*زهرة النجمة هي زهرة مواليد شهر أيلول،،*
*كما أنها زهرة فينوس وترمز إلى الحب والأناقة،،*
*وتحمل معاني الإخلاص والحكمة والشجاعة والأمل..*​ 
*هذه الزهرة مثالية لوضعها في باقة،،*
*وهي عند تقديمها إلى المرأة تحمل رسالة «قد أفكر بك»،،*
*لكنها تشكل حماية للحب بامتياز..*​ 
*أما عند اليونان فهذه الزهرة تعود إلى أسطورة تقول إن ملك الإغريق كان يرسل كل عام سبعة شباب وسبع عذارى إلى ملك جزيرة كريت،،*
*ليقدمهم هدية إلى «مينوتور» «كائن خرافي جسده لثور ورأسه لإنسان»،،*
*وفي احدى السنوات تطوع ابن ملك الإغريق بأن يذهب بنفسه إلى كريت بعد أن صمم على قتل المينوتور،، وأخبر والده بأنه سيرفع الراية البيضاء عند العودة إلى بلاده بدل الراية السوداء،،*
*لكن ابن الملك عند وصوله إلى جزيرة كريت وقع بغرام ابنة ملكها وبمساعدتها قتل المينوتور،،*
*إلا أنه أثناء عودته إلى بلاده نسي أن يستبدل الراية السوداء بالراية البيضاء..*
*فلما رأى والده السفينة برايتها السوداء أيقن إن ولده قد مات فما كان منه إلا أن انتحر..*
*وفي البقعة التي سالت فيه دماؤه يقال إن زهور النجمة نبتت بلونها الوردي..*​ 
*باختصار..*
*تقول لك زهرة النجمة: «اعذري تهوري، ولا تأخذيني على محمل الجد، أنت شخص ممتع»..*​ 
*ولأنها ترمز للتمني..*
*فقد وضعت على قبور الجنود الفرنسيين لتعكس أمنيات اهلهم (ليتهم كانوا أحياء)..*​ 
*أما في الصين فهذه الزهرة تدل على الوفاء والإخلاص مع الاعتقاد بأن التغيير هو نكهة الحياة..*​ 
*-------------------------------------------------*
*التيوليب..*
*Tulip..*​

*



*
*اسمه يعني العمامة..*
*وهو مشتق من اللغة الفارسية..*​ 
*وتذكر إحدى الأساطير الإيرانية أن شاباً اسمه فرهاد وقع بحب فتاة اسمها شيرين..*
*وقد وصله يوما خبر موتها..*
*فما كان منه إلا أن امتطى حصانه قافزاً من على الجبل فلاقى حتفه..*
*وحيث نزفت دماؤه كانت تنبت من كل نقطة زهرة تيوليب..*
*وذلك رمزاً لحبه المخلص..*​ 
*وقد ارتبطت زهرة التيوليب بهذا الرمز وأصبحت زهرة الحب عند الإيرانيين القدامى..*​ 
*ومن التقاليد التي كانت سائدة عند الإيرانيين القدامى أنه عندما يقدم الشاب زهرة تيوليب حمراء إلى الصبية التي تعجبه فهو يقول لها بلغة الورد:*
*«كاحمرار هذه الزهرة.. أنا مشتعل بحبك»..*​ 
*عند انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية شحنت السفن الهولندية مئات الآلاف من بصيلات هذه الزهرة إلى اوتوا الكندية..*
*كعربون شكر من الشعب الهولندي..*
*ليس فقط إلى الجنود الكنديين وإنما أيضا للحكومة الكندية التي استقبلت الملكة ماريا ورعتها أثناء اشتعال الحرب..*​ 
*ولا بد من التذكير بأن زهرة التوليب هي شعار هولندا..*
*حيث ارتبطت هذه الزهرة بالغنى بعدما ندر وجودها في القرن السادس عشر ولم يعد ممكنا الحصول عليها إلا للأثرياء..*​ 
*والتوليب عموما يشير إلى الحب أو إلى التصريح والإعلان عن الحب..*​ 
*زهرة التوليب الحمراء ترمز إلى العاطفة وتخاطب المرأة الجميلة وتقول: «حبك لا يقاوم»..*
*التوليب الأصفر يعني الحب الفاشل: «ليس هناك أية فرصة لنجاح الحب»..*
*أما إذا قدمت إليك باقة توليب ملونة فهذا يدل على أنك تمتلكين أجمل عينين،، بنظر مقدمها..*​

*-----------------------------------------*
*زهرة أريحا..*​ 
*من أسمائها: «زهرة القيامة»،، «زهرة العذراء»..*
*ومن اوصافها أنها «حاجة الصحراء»،، «مسافرة لا تتعب»،، «المستوحدة»..*
*كل هذه الأسماء والصفات لزهرة أريحا حقيقية..*
*ذلك أنها زهرة صحراوية تلتف أغصانها حول بعضها على شكل كرة تحركها الريح في اتجاهات عديدة..*
*فتجوب آلاف الكيلو مترات..*
*وتدب فيها الحياة فور ملامستها الماء..*
*تستعمل زهرة أريحا كتعويذة..*
*ويقولون إنها تجلب السلام والعزة والقدرة..*
*وتقول الأسطورة أن السيد المسيح عندما ذهب ليصلي في الصحراء رافقته زهرة أريحا بأن جعلتها الريح تعلق على ثيابه..*
*وعندما عطش فتحت أغصانها فانهمر منها الماء..*
*ولهذا تعتبر شعوب كثيرة في العالم أن هذه الزهرة تجلب السلام والقوة والسعادة والحظ..*
*إضافة إلى الأزدهار والوفرة الإقتصادية..*
*وهذه الزهرة فريدة من نوعها إذ أنها تلتف على نفسها عند يباسها..*
*وعندما تنفخ الريح عليها تدفعها إلى منطقة رطبة تتمدد أغصانها من جديد وتضع البذور التي سرعان ما تنبت من جديد..*
*ولهذا تسمى «زهرة الإنبعاث»..*
*وهي تنمو في صحراء مصر والسعودية وسوريا..*
*خصوصا على ضفاف البحر الأحمر..*
*لكنها غير موجودة في مدينة أريحا..*
*لماذا سميت إذن بزهرة اريحا??*
*يقال أنه في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد..*
*أتى الأثرياء والتجار في أريحا ومن أماكن قصية بتعاويذ لبيوتهم وتجاراتهم..*
*ولم تكن هذه التعاويذ إلا أغصاناً من هذه الزهرة..*
*وكانت أريحا مدينة مرموقة،، مشهورة ومتألقة فاكتسبت هذه الزهرة أهميتها من المدينة التي عرفت فيها..*
*لهذه النبتة زهور بيضاء صغيرة، ترتفع نحو 15 سم عن الأرض..*
*وعندما تجف الزهور وتتحول إلى بذور تلتف الأوراق عليها لتمنعها من السقوط..*​ 
*وتذكر الحكايات الشعبية أنه إذا كانت لديك الرغبة في الحصول على مال وفير ما عليك إلا الحصول على وردة أريحا ووضعها في وعاء ثم*
*غمرها بالماء..*
*وترديد كلمات مثل: يا وردة أريحا أعطنا المال اللازم لنعيش بكرامة..*
*طبعا هذا ليس إلا اسطورة تدل على ما تحمله هذه الزهرة من أهمية عبر التاريخ..*
*منقول *
*شكرا خاص lioness من منتدى شباب لك*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 يناير 2007)

*



			محبة الورد الأ حمر واثقة من نفسها , مقبلة على الحياة , لا تهتم بآراء الآخرين , 
لذا فلا يؤذيها النقد , ُمحبة للكلمات الرقيقة , لكنها تفضل الفعل المعبر عن صدق 
المشاعر , تعبر عن مشاعرها بصدق دون خوف أو خجل..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


موضوع حلو جدااااااااااااا

بزمتك فى احلى من الورد البلدى




​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 يناير 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *موضوع حلو جدااااااااااااا*​
> *بزمتك فى احلى من الورد البلدى*​
> 
> *
> ...


 
:smil12: شكلك من محبين الورد الاحمر :spor22:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 يناير 2007)

*اه ليـــــــــه:smil12: ​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 يناير 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *اه ليـــــــــه:smil12: ​*


 
اصلك بتشكري بقة في اللي بيحبو الورد وكدة فبسال يعني 
وهو فية اساسا حد مش بيحب الورد
مش شايفة الجنينة اللي عايش فيها دي هههههههههه


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

يا مساء الورد على اللى موجودين
واللى حاطط الموضوع
تصدق الوردة اللى جذبتنى فى شكلها اوى قبل ما اقرا التعليق 
طلعت 
هأهأهأهأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأا
التيولييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب

سيبنى بقى اكمل انا بقى تيوليب لوحدى​


----------



## K A T Y (21 يناير 2007)

جميل يا رامي دا الموضوع اللي كله ورد يارب حياتنا تبقي كلها ورد بالشكل دا

واكيد فيه شوك بس ياريت الواحد يستحمله

وانا عاجبني قوي ورد الزعفران


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 يناير 2007)

ياعم رامى مفيش احسن من البلدى
بعد اذنك يا جيرل معنديش صور للورد البلدى هستعير بتاعتك
ههههههههههههههههه





شايف الورد اللى بجد
موضوع رائع شكرا ليك​


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> يا مساء الورد على اللى موجودين
> 
> واللى حاطط الموضوع
> تصدق الوردة اللى جذبتنى فى شكلها اوى قبل ما اقرا التعليق
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههه
اشطة ياستي اي خدمة


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> جميل يا رامي دا الموضوع اللي كله ورد يارب حياتنا تبقي كلها ورد بالشكل دا
> 
> واكيد فيه شوك بس ياريت الواحد يستحمله
> 
> وانا عاجبني قوي ورد الزعفران


 
يارب الحمدلله 
بحاول اخليها كلها ورد 
والشوك ممكن نقصة احنا
شكرا ياكاتي


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ياعم رامى مفيش احسن من البلدى​
> بعد اذنك يا جيرل معنديش صور للورد البلدى هستعير بتاعتك
> ههههههههههههههههه​
> شايف الورد اللى بجد
> ...


 
انا بموت فية 
حتى بصي 
على يميني فية واحدة لسة جايبها يوم الجمعه
الورد البلدي بتحسي انة حاجة عايشة كدة معاكي


----------



## artamisss (22 يناير 2007)

طب فين الياسمين انا بحب  الياسمين قوى


----------

